# siding vent plugs HELP !



## gene118 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All,

New to the site, enjoying the posts. Years ago I used to buy small plastic vents from Sears. They came with a 45 degree angle drill bit setup. You would drill a small hole under each clapboard that would give you a vent to the air space under the overhang. Then you would insert a small plastic plug (1/4 X 3/8 maybe ) into the drilled hole. It allow for air but not bugs. It worked great. I've since revisited jobs 15-20 years old, and no pleeling or blistering. Problem is I can't find them anymore. Anybody seen them available. I see the wedge-vents, but don't they leave a gap open vulnerable to insects?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've used wedgevents on and off for many years. Have never heard back about insect problems. I think I've seen the vents you describe, but not for a long time. I've seen the 1" round louvered vents installed in the face of siding, but that's a hideous solution.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't seen those vents available in years. Another related item that is getting harder to find is the plastic plugs that house insulaters use to plug siding holes when they blow in insulation.


----------

